# Best way to carry a Hobie Adventure Island



## Silky (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I am still looking for the best way to carry my Adventure Island atop my Prado. Currently I am using a rack n roll and turning it upside down to carry on rubber padded Thule bars. It rides really well but I have scratched the sides and roof during loading at times so I am looking for a better method which minimises lifting and turning it over to unload, which can be tricky on slopes or in windy conditions. I have had several comments from people as to their method but I am really after the best way which I can use as I get older (cost is not the main issue).
If you have any method that you think would be the perfect solution I would be happy to hear from you but I need to know from someone who has a 39 kg. kayak to lift onto a high vehicle.
Especially interested in anyone with a Thule K - Guard or Hullavator (which is only registered to lift 35kg.)

Cheers

Silky


----------



## wfish (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you given any consideration to a trailer. Much easier on the back.
Wfish


----------



## Silky (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Wfish

A trailer is not an option when you are pulling a van!

Silky


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Can a rack be fitted to the side of the van? Just a thought.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Silky, I quite like my Malone seawing racks with the stinger slider. Dunno if they're perfect but They enable me to load/unload the AI with the outriggers on right way up. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001V88ZQQ
Might be a bit of a stretch to push up onto the prado though.

I'm more than happy to catch up with you one day if you want to try them out. I'm in berwick on a thurs & fri. Short hop over to healsville. Just say the word.


----------



## Silky (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi The Fishin' Musician,

Thanks for that - I had not heard of this method. I had a system (that I made) that had a sliding frame that extended beyond the Prado i.e. the same concept. It enabled me to load a canadian without scratching but it did not slide well and had tricky sharp catches.
The Problem with the Prado is the height, the profile and the wheel mounted on the back and I would have to see one in action to work out if it would be OK. I teach in Lilydale so maybe I could pop over on the Friday after school if you are available.

Mobile is 0419678915

Cheers

Terry


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Silky said:


> If you have any method that you think would be the perfect solution I would be happy to hear from you but I need to know from someone who has a 39 kg. kayak to lift onto a high vehicle.


Gym membership???

Otherwise the easiest methods I've seen are trailors and the Hullavator.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Silky said:


> Hi The Fishin' Musician,
> 
> Thanks for that - I had not heard of this method. I had a system (that I made) that had a sliding frame that extended beyond the Prado i.e. the same concept. It enabled me to load a canadian without scratching but it did not slide well and had tricky sharp catches.
> The Problem with the Prado is the height, the profile and the wheel mounted on the back and I would have to see one in action to work out if it would be OK. I teach in Lilydale so maybe I could pop over on the Friday after school if you are available.
> ...


No worries terry, I'll give you a call mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYDYqg8AACNfgAAQQAOAGAA2FAA/79/gMADMQip+IniU2oPCm1HpNPUeoYYJgTAQ0ZNMCAkxDU80p6anppGmEXcQjohyp32Og54wWA/PKXy5wb0jC9XGabsWG5/UXsUpg8yk+mXV7BTUNQgRitpmLsXK6OiVYLTFCbfm7uqvedMyzirLomB8TyY7C/KmzhrSWILEVywGpEGxAcLKynbkYfnscSD0kJeyaIMMIjskt7tq8IA/R/eu87Jadd4hkQrSPDrU2Org1U6VPksZsFmF0pKE3wn1gAIBvVQPWwk2UcHiBiBVa7DPQv4u5IpwoSEBsVQe


----------



## Silky (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Red,

Will do. It does look good and the bending of the slide onto the back window would certainly work it is just a matter of if there is enough room to move in getting it up to that point. The trouble that I have had with the rack n roll is that the AI slides on the bar and twists - especially when wet and hard to hold in the wind. The V shape of the back of this one would keep it stable and in an upright position. I will definitely take up Mark's offer to view his set-up as nothing is better than the real thing.

Cheers

Silky


----------

